
Your phone could become a tool for detecting lies - Manu1987
https://www.cnet.com/news/your-phone-could-become-a-tool-for-detecting-lies-with-veritaps/
======
GyYZTfWBfQw
> Aske Mottelson, one of the paper's authors, says the algorithm's ability to
> detect lies is comparable to that of a polygraph.

So in other words: useless.

> However, it has its limits and shouldn't be used in courtrooms or other
> high-stakes environments, he said.

Good thinking. Anxious people (innocent people are often anxious, I'd say)
would most likely fail at the test.

Come on, you can't detect lies based on physiological indices such as blood
pressure, pulse, respiration, and skin conductivity. Those are unreliable, and
not proof or evidence of anything.

"Polygraphs measure arousal, which can be affected by anxiety, anxiety
disorders such as posttraumatic stress disorder (PTSD), nervousness, fear,
confusion, hypoglycemia, psychosis, depression, substance induced states
(nicotine, stimulants), substance withdrawal state (alcohol withdrawal) or
other emotions; polygraphs do not measure "lies". A polygraph cannot
differentiate anxiety caused by dishonesty and anxiety caused by something
else."

~~~
sharemywin
I don't know sounds like a pretty awesome app combined with a bunch of
"Liar"..."Liar Liar pants of fire" type sounds coming out of your pocket when
someone is talking...especially if you could get Jim Carrey to do the voices.

